# Bedford/Milton Keynes - anyone?



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Are there any characters with TT's near these locations in the forum...if so could we meet up if mutually convenient? Fancy a local jaunt?

Regards
M


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Both DaveM and JAC have MTM chipped TTRs... and both are in the region of Bedford 

DaveM owns the TTShop


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Marque

Take a look at the Kneesworth meet, just up the road ;-)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1064213795

Hopefully DaveM & JAC will be attending as well, after all we are still waiting to see JAC's gorgeous new wheels in the flesh Â ;D

Norman


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the Northampton Area and will travel


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Kneeswork looks very close. If work dont send me away then I'd love to meet up. Where & what time if I might ask is the Kneesden meet?
Regards
M


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1064213795 ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you can't find either Kneeswork or Kneesden, you can always try Kneesworth   ;D



> *Kneeswork* looks very close. If work dont send me away then I'd love to meet up. Where & what time if I might ask is the *Kneesden* meet?
> Regards
> M


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Kneeswork....if only they did...(avoiding DSG until I'm retired).
Regards
M


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Marque

Im in Luton (for my sins!) but am TT-less at the moment 

Hope to beck in another TT soon though 

cheers

was


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes I heard of the unfortunate Star City situation. Hope to see you in happier times asap...regards M


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Cheers M

It shouldnt be too long now


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

I'm in Luton aswell! I'll keep a look out for you  I take it by your sig pic you drive a silver coupe?

I would be up for a Bedford/Milton keynes meet if it's still happening.

David.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I'm between Luton and Hichin and also in silver no spoiler BBS wheels


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Is this just for men and reall boys or can Girly's join in? :-[







Pride'n'Joy


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> I'm in Luton aswell! Â I'll keep a look out for you  Â I take it by your sig pic you drive a silver coupe?
> David.


I had my baby stolen 4 weeks ago 

look out for a Raven TTC soon though


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear that was  The joys of living in Luton! :-/
I'll keep an eye out for the raven ttc.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear that too, :-[

Not even the best cars are thief proof, Good luck with the new one, luuurrve Red!!! although Im lucky enough to own a Merious Blue.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

David
ive never had a problem with my cars in Luton just in Birmingham !! had my keys stolen from a gym. Hope to get my new car next weekend  oh the time is going so slow........

Slipmah
welcome aboard  I was after a red TTC but couldnt find one  but I think the raven black is just as nice


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Slipmah 
welcome aboard I was after a red TTC but couldnt find one but I think the raven black is just as nice

Thank you David,

MMMmmmmm Black is a lovely colour but not sure I would want to try and keep that one clean, 

Im bad enough with the blue, that gets washed twice a week, and this weather is not helping! :'(

Happy Driving all.

p.S. found some more girlys to chat with as well, I don't feel quite so aloooone lol


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Nearly forgot, Im going to test drive the Mother of Mothers (TT wise) Friday 5th ;D,

Cant wait, hope its not tooo tempting 

Bye for now


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Nearly forgot, Im going to test drive the Mother of Mothers (TT wise) Friday 5th Â ;D,
> 
> Cant wait, hope its not tooo tempting Â
> 
> Bye for now


so you dont drive a 225 then Â


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Im being broken in gently with a 180 :-[ but lovin it!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

cool

I hope you have fun taming the beast


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I started of with an Astra GTE Mk2
then had an Astra Si Mk 3
then an Escort Si Mk 4
:-/ then a people carrier 
then back to a sporty number the TT ;D

So as you see back to a nice car but bottom end at the mo, see how it goes, But its great so far!!!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I wouldnt call any TT bottom end


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I wouldnt call any TT bottom end

Niether would I, Not sure how to discribe being in a 180 rather than a 225 lol


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

lol

talking of bottom ends, hows your sig pic coming on ?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Its not  lol


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

oh no :-/ thats not good

let me know if you need a hand


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I Think I've Done it!!!! 

But it does seem to resemble a squashed fly :-/

I may need to back to the drawing board lol


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

My Only saving Grace is that " Everyone knows what a TT looks like" 

Chow


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Ladies & Gentlemen,

May I suggest next Saturday around 1pm at the Hare & Hounds in Old Warden nr Biggleswade be considered as a mutually suitable venue.

I'll trott along tomorrow lunch time to confirm parking is safe & that the landlord has no objections...

If all are in agreement that this is reasonable (based upon being between MK Luton & Bedford + reports of "excellent food") then could you confim who's interested? Just a rough idea - nothing cast in stone I hasten to add.

Please drop me a line on ttforum & I'll send you my mobile number & I'll source better directions in the meantime.

Any other suggestions welcome.

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

is that Saturday 13th ?

could turn out to be a mini Kneesworth meet!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah, the Hare & Hounds, I used to go there quite a bit when we had an office next to Shuttleworth College, the food used to be really good and a nice ambience as I recall  have a good meet and sorry I can't be with you - City are at home to the Arsenal.

'was' have you got the Raven yet :-/


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Colin

im going to see it in about 2 hours  all being well I could get my keys on Wednesday 

only problem now is the agonising wait :-/


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes - sat 13th is the date I propose. Parking is fine (just beware of pothole at the gate on the slope up to the car park & the black gate post - hate to "meet" that on a dark Winter's evening). That said the pub does indeed look good.

So if the idea appeals....drop me a pm

Regards
M


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Thats sounds Great, I live just up the road,

Can I join in ??? (being a Girlie  ) Pleeease xx

Sam x


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Of course - I would not have it any other way! - lol

Until Sat then....


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Mark

im not sure where the venue is ??? any chance of a map or post code ?

cheers


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Wish I could come myself but I'm working let me know next time.
You'll find the food great


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Is anyone else going, or is it just 3 of us so far lol

I went past there today, just to make sure I new where it was, and it does look like one of the nice oldie woldie pubs, :-*

See you on sat pm


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I just hope everybody turns up!


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

The Lord & Audi permitting (perhaps not in that order of importance) I'll be there. Keen to tuck into some "top quality scran" as a certain mate would say....
See you there. 
FYI Just down from Shuttleworth College next to the Post Office...

urls#1= http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... &down.y=18

url#2 = Address: 
X:515000 m Y:244000 m 52:04:57N (52.0824), 0:19:23W (-0.3231) (Map Centre) Grid Ref:TL150440(accurate to 100 metres) weather
Fair, 9

Web Address:
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... oordsys=gb


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Well may I say it was a very pleasant lunch & a great pleasure to meet Wasim, Sam & Phil. Hope you had a decent time...

I suggest we have another little mini-meet sometime early in the New Year.

See Was & Phil on Wednesday...so in the meantime Have a lovely weekend.

Kind regards to all
Mark


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Good food, good company & some lovely TT's in the car park......what more could we want!

Count me in for the New Year meet


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

> Good food, good company & some lovely TT's in the car park......what more could we want!
> 
> Count me in for the New Year meet Â


I echo the last two posts, I know my little TT is your bolck standered out of the show room Car and that is how it may stay (I think lol) but it was great to see what others have done with theirs and what you can do with them.

The only thing that I think should be changed almost straight away is the Alam, having spoken to Phill or Mark (sorry guys can't remeber which one of you told me :-[ ) I gather the Alams that are fitted as standard are not brill, ( hope Im right in saying that, sure someone will put me right).

Could anyone recomend an Alam, Oh BTW what ever Alarm is recomended I won't be fitting it myself lol, you only have to look at my photo on the left hand side to realise that Im not technical minded and that NO-ONE not even me would get near the car if I fitted an Alarm .

Thanks again and great to meet you all 

Was, the photo's are great 

BFN

Take care all

Sam xx


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Spilmah - you have email


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> I suggest we have another little mini-meet sometime early in the New Year.


 If you do one in the new year count me in too but chance of a sunday as I work saturday


----------

